
Java – planned obsolescence? - LaSombra
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2987529/java/insider-oracle-lost-interest-in-java.html#tk.twt_ifw
======
dang
Please do not rewrite article titles unless they are misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
jdavid
Maybe this is a good thing. Maybe, the community can take it back. It's
unfortunate that it won't have a strong internal identity though.

------
signa11
so oracle's purchase of mysql was the best thing that happened for postgress.
does this mean that go/c# might be postgress of programming languages ?

~~~
andrewjf
Wouldn't the "Postgress (sic) of programming languages" need to be something
sponsored by an independent organization?

Doesn't C# (Microsoft) and Go (Google) have the same risk that Java did? Or
are the license differences enough to differentiate them?

